# IPO/Schutzhund Clubs in SoCal Area?



## ballardj306 (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm currently active duty military, possibly getting discharged due to medical reasons and would really love to get into IPO/Schutzhund. Already have talked to a reputable breeder to get a GSD suitable for the sport, but having issues finding a decent club that isn't hours away..Currently on Fort Irwin. Anyone know any good clubs that aren't 3+ hours away?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Where is Fort Irwin in proximity to LA? Board member Adlerstein has a small group that trains in Santa Clarita.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Between San Bernardino and Las Vegas near Barstow Ca.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I got the board member's board name wrong. It is Vandal. Her group, though, doesn't sound close.


----------

